# Staffie-Poo



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow! My friend breeds staffies and it does seem an unlikely combination! It so odd to see a staffie looking dog with such long legs!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

His face had such an angular odd shape in some of the pictures... I am sure he will be a great dog for some one, but it is such a strange cross... in my opinion... I don't want to step on toes, or have someone think I am being rude...


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I suspect he's a product of a romance between two insufficiently supervised unneutered mutts, not some demented backyard breeder's deliberate cross.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes! I wouldn't think anyone would plan that sort of cross! He looks a lovely happy doggie though bless him. My friends staffies are as soft as lights,they just love a cuddle!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I wouldn't doubt that some irresponsible person would purposely cross a Staffie and a poodle. I saw and ad on eBay classifieds for someone wanting to purposely cross their Doberman and their poodle! 

I'm not saying this dog was, I am just saying don't think someone wouldn't purposely mix the two breeds. There are a lot of idiotic people in this world looking to earn a quick buck. 

I also don't trust those "DNA" tests 100%. I have seen them come up with some of the most ridiculous mixes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Here is a Rescue dog that had it's DNA test come up Maltese & Anatolian Shepherd. Go figure.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

3dogs said:


> Here is a Rescue dog that had it's DNA test come up Maltese & Anatolian Shepherd. Go figure.


Lol. I can definitely see the Anatolian Shepherd in that little cutie 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Lol. I can definitely see the Anatolian Shepherd in that little cutie
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ya, one of the ladies in my obedience class had a dna test done on her (what we all suspected was a) cock-a-poo and she came back as a Maltese, GSD, and Afghan hound cross, lol.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I've heard a lot of people having issues with Australian Shepherd coming back. BUT I wonder if there is a reliable company? 

My mom bought a maltipoo (or mutt, as I say) online who was supposed to weigh 5 pounds. She's the most wild dog we've ever had - and she weighs 12.5 pounds!

I did research and found a DNA test with good reviews. Mya (our beast) came back as poodle and shih tzu mix with some Lhasa apsa and beagle mixed in. It fits her personality and looks....































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Mya is a cutie!!!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Mya is a cutie!!!


Thanks! We love her. My mom calls her "my little beastie girl." 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

